# Lab Questions, would like input



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

I just received my new lab results. And meds were changed again.

Iron 100 was 45
Range 39-145

Ferritin 51.2
Range 15-300

Hemo A1C 5.2
Range 4.0-5.7

TSH 1.21
Range .32-5.0

Free T3 2.45
Range 2.3-4.2

Free T4 .83
Range .71-1.85

Vitamin D 57 (Finally) up from 32
Range 30-100

TH1 was high and TH2 was high also.

Saliva testing for gluten was done too.

anti gliadin IgA 16.59 Range .01 - 20
anti gliadin IgG 17.01 Range .01 - 20
anti-Transglutaminase, IgA 9.87 Range .0-2
immunoglobulin IgA 123 Range 70-300
Gliadin IgA (saliva) 11.6 Range .1-10
Secretory IgA 15.01 Range 7.25-21.50

What a bunch of numbers.

Anyway, I haven't been feeling well so she changed my meds from Armour 60 mg withh Synthroid 25 mg to Synthroid 88 mg in the morning with 5 mg of Cytomel after that and then 5 mg of Cytomel at night.
I am taking emulsifed Vitamin D and am as of 4 days ago gluten free
I take an iron capsule several times a week now.
See a nutritionist in a few weeks.

Thanks Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> I just received my new lab results. And meds were changed again.
> 
> Iron 100 was 45
> Range 39-145
> ...


Laurie.........when taking any T3, you expect the Free T4 to come in low in the range. This is normal so in the first place, I question why this doc had you on one grain of Armour and added in 25 mcg. of Synthroid (and by the way, I trust mg is a typo on the dosage amounts you have written?) Armour is perfectly configured to the 4 to 1 ratio.

How long have you been on the Cytomel? Your Free T3 is low; it should be about 1/2 above the mid-range of the range provided by your lab.

Ferritin is low.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Between that and the low FT3, you must feel exhausted! Do you? You need to work on that ferritin for low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroid meds.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Laurie.........when taking any T3, you expect the Free T4 to come in low in the range. This is normal so in the first place, I question why this doc had you on one grain of Armour and added in 25 mcg. of Synthroid (and by the way, I trust mg is a typo on the dosage amounts you have written?) Armour is perfectly configured to the 4 to 1 ratio.

How long have you been on the Cytomel? Your Free T3 is low; it should be about 1/2 above the mid-range of the range provided by your lab.

Ferritin is low.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Between that and the low FT3, you must feel exhausted! Do you? You need to work on that ferritin for low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroid meds.
==========================================

I am very tired. I just started the cytomel this week. My labs are low but the armour wasn't working. So I am back on synthroid and cytomel. I take an iron capsule and it has brought it up. My free t3 just doesn't seem to want to rise. I am now on a gluten free diet too. 
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Laurie.........when taking any T3, you expect the Free T4 to come in low in the range. This is normal so in the first place, I question why this doc had you on one grain of Armour and added in 25 mcg. of Synthroid (and by the way, I trust mg is a typo on the dosage amounts you have written?) Armour is perfectly configured to the 4 to 1 ratio.
> 
> How long have you been on the Cytomel? Your Free T3 is low; it should be about 1/2 above the mid-range of the range provided by your lab.
> 
> ...


Well, give it a chance Laurie! You are on the right track! How are you doing on the gluten-free and how long have you been on that diet?


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, give it a chance Laurie! You are on the right track! How are you doing on the gluten-free and how long have you been on that diet?

I started the diet on Saturday. It is tough but I am working at it.

I wonder how long it we be before I would get a reaction to gluten. I ended up with stomach cramps last night but no one else did. We ate cheeseburgers on the grill and the only difference was I had the gluten free bun. (can do without that). Anyway I am giving it at least 8 weeks but will probably stay on it if it helps.
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Well, give it a chance Laurie! You are on the right track! How are you doing on the gluten-free and how long have you been on that diet?
> 
> I started the diet on Saturday. It is tough but I am working at it.
> 
> ...


Once you get used to it is easy. We use Maize for making sheet cakes, breading and cornbread. I don't eat cake or cornbread myself as I don't want the additional calories.

You will see; I am sure you are going to feel better.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have found gluten free to be pretty helpful. It still makes me think about what to eat. I made a few missteps in the beginning. I am enjoying eating healthier. Best wishes to you.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, I am trying. I miss my bread. Trying to keep the kids stuff separate from mine is trying right now. Came home and my daughter was putting pretzels in my Gf dip. She didn't know.

I get to retest the last week of September to see how I am doing with the new meds. 
Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Thanks, I am trying. I miss my bread. Trying to keep the kids stuff separate from mine is trying right now. Came home and my daughter was putting pretzels in my Gf dip. She didn't know.
> 
> I get to retest the last week of September to see how I am doing with the new meds.
> Laurie


Aw; how old is your daughter? You think anyone else in your family would benefit by going gluten-free?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Udi's gluten free bread is pretty good...it's not the same as regular bread but not bad at all...it is expensive though, here it's a little over $5.00 for a small loaf. I"m saving mine for toast and pb&j sandwiches.


----------

